
Let's Take a Second to Admire Sci-Fi User Interfaces - ourmandave
https://io9.gizmodo.com/lets-take-a-second-to-admire-sci-fi-user-interfaces-1834354325
======
Jemm
io9 is so covered in ads it looks like Internet Explorer from 2000 with lots
and lots of viruses/toolbars.

